# Outlook Macro- Moving emails to my hard drive!



## Wall_23 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi I am new to VBA (macros) and although I have found a lot of code on the internet that appears to do what I need as I not really familiar with the code I am not sure what it actually does.

I have my emails set up under sub folders in my inbox. I have several rules applied so that emails go straight to those folders. All of this I am fine with.

What I really need is for a Macro to look in each specific folders take any older than a specific number of days, move it into a specified folder on my C drive and then delete those emails from Outlook.

From what I have read I think that this is possible. Can anyone help? an anotated script with be great so I know what i am looking at or maybe some links etc so I can try and work this out myself.

Thanks!


----------

